# Am I being selfish?



## tinkerbell80 (Oct 15, 2013)

I must be incredibly selfish or self centred, Dp's sister has just announced she is pregnant, only been with boyfriend a few months. But is between 4-7 weeks, part of me is saying hang on this is deliberate, as sil is a brat and the world has to revolve around her otherwise she is not happy. 
This has led on to me realising that her edd is around July/aug so right on if we were successful, the possibility of us being matched our precious longed for child might as well be invisible and will most certainly be treated differently 
Am I being selfish, there are also other things such as her 5yo and her dog who was already rehomed as he hated babies


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

I have had a similar thing SIL has had twins in November and we are starting intros at end of Jan , our LO is hardly mentioned , it was v hard on Xmas day as it was all about sil and twins , I don't think we will get a look in wen LO arrives . But hey ho , their loss !


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

You know sil and if you think this then in my view it's probably true.  I am not really a believer in accidental pregnancies myself either you used contraception or you didn't worst case scenario you got the morning after pill or you didn't.  But that's just me. I think you could use her pregnancy as an opportunity to constantly raise lo and have more family discussions e.g. how exciting that they'll join the family at similar times.  How wonderful they'll always have each other for company and to play with.  How fabulous that you'll be able to chat about patenting schools nursery etc together.  Even if you don't mean any of it it won't matter.  The main thing is that you don't want to fall out with them or let her know that your upset if that's what she wants.  

Sorry you have been upset but play the game and use this situation to your advantage best you can.


----------



## tinkerbell80 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, that is what on reflection and a bottle of wine I have done, oh our lil one will be mentioned as there is going to be no way that will happen. 
I think a lot of tongue biting is going to happen from both me and Dp over the next few months as it seems looking back it was deliberately done, I am out on accidental pregnancy as my last M/C was an unexpected pregnancy but I was on heavy duty antibiotics and was careless. This seemed very calculated.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

I totally understand where you're coming from! Hugs xx


----------

